# Anyone a fan of the simple Twisty?



## bmstrong (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm a huge fan of the simple twisty style lights. I think we tend to get a little too complicated and need to be reminded that, sometimes, simple is better. The design just works and thats what I like about it.

Anyone have pictures of rare, one off, or just plain cool twisties in your collections? Let's give some love to our old friend!


----------



## nerdgineer (Nov 9, 2007)

I am. Of the 2 types:

- Fenix type with tailcap spring and electrical contact between the end of the body and the PCB in the head (the anodized thread type...) and

- Arc type with current carried through the threads (crush your battery type...).

I much prefer the Fenix type as it is unaffected by gunk on the threads (the end of the body and PCB are easy to clean, if ever needed).


----------



## THE_dAY (Nov 9, 2007)

i love the twisties as well. 

i just got the P1D-CE and that twisty works for me.

i recall reading about springs having resistance which can affect efficiency. 

how much resistance is there in the Fenix spring?
has anyone replaced theirs with a silver or gold one, and has there been any increase in runtime? or am i getting to critical?


----------



## Oddjob (Nov 9, 2007)

I like twisties particularly the ones that get brighter the further you twist. I do not like the one you have to twist back and forth to access different levels. I like my PD-S, and LF5 and I am looking forward to the HDS Twisty.


----------



## mckevin (Nov 10, 2007)

Nope, hate 'em...
The only thing wrong with my JIL is that it's a twisty. I had a P1D CE and it wasn't "my" light until I got the leef body for it. Then, of course, I lost it (sigh).

Give me a forward clicky on the tail every time so I can turn it on, off, or change levels easily with one hand.


----------



## Trashman (Nov 10, 2007)

With a larger light, I prefer a clicky, but with a smaller light, like a Jil, P1D, Draco, Jetbeam CL-E, etc., I prefer a twisty.


----------



## RecycledElectron (Nov 10, 2007)

I love the CL-E v1.2 twisty. Mine wears the v2 head with a perfectly centered reflector and a light engine with exceptional output, I had to go through 4 until I found it. Matches the body and it's what's in my pocket. A clicky is just too long. Works for me. :twothumbs


----------



## jeffb (Nov 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: for Twisties.

Received a proto Nautilus and also a new Ti Nautilus and the new Titan is a twisty with variable brigtness.

Prefer a Head twisty for EDC pocket carry.

jeffb


----------



## cave dave (Nov 10, 2007)

Is the Spy005 considered a twisty?
Best UI ever :thumbsup:

The McLux PD is a twisty if you want constant on.


----------



## Radio (Nov 10, 2007)

Twisty!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sween1911 (Nov 12, 2007)

I loved my old 2 AAA Uke Xenon light. Simple twist the head down to turn on, back off to turn off. And it was BRIGHT! Wonderful pocket EDC. It was my constant companion on a 12-hour (each way) bus trip some years ago for a wedding from NJ to Maine.

When the bulb finally went, I was disappointed with trying to find a replacement for it and was shocked that I couldn't just get a bulb and needed to get an entire "lamp assembly" (this was in my pre-Surefire days) and never got around to getting a new one. But it was about 10 bucks and it was a great EDC for a few years and it was a simple twisty.


----------



## TOOCOOL (Nov 12, 2007)

I like a twisty.........can't find the bottle opener


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 12, 2007)

Basic twisty is good, on, off, on, off.

Bill


----------



## greenLED (Nov 13, 2007)

Trashman said:


> With a larger light, I prefer a clicky, but with a smaller light...


I'm with Trashman on this one. Actually, twisties that can do momentary on like the SF type earn brownie points in my book.


----------



## NeonLights (Nov 13, 2007)

I love simple twisty switches. Two of my favorite and most carried lights are my ARC-AAA-P and my Fenix P1. I even like the twisty head-switch on my MiniMags.


----------



## Robocop (Nov 22, 2007)

I am a little mixed on this one actually....I almost have to have a good clicky switch for my work as I often have to use my duty light with one hand. I can smoothly work all of my twisty lights with one hand however it is not as fast and less clumsy to just use a clicky......

On the other hand there is a part of me that loves a twisty. One of my favorite is the old Arc-Ls as it was simple and reliable. I feel twisty lights are more reliable, more water resistant, usually smaller, and less of a hassle for maintenance. I think more moving parts to worry with is bad from a tactical standpoint and I am always going to go by the K.I.S.S. way of doing things.

Most of the better lights today seem to have finally developed much better clicky switches. This is a huge plus for me as it allows me to use my Wolf-Eyes without fear of failure.....yet I still love the twisty on smaller lights.


----------



## thunderlight (Nov 22, 2007)

I believe that twisties should have a small raised area on the switch like the Swiss Army shield on the Swiss Army Inova series. This facilitates easy single hand operation of the flashlight. This works well on metal flashlights, but I suspect it would be something that would break off on a plastic light. On a plastic light, a notch might be more appropriate.

To answer the question, however, I like a lot of twisties on the smaller lights as well as the twisties on some of the bigger lights such as the various Princeton Tecs - inexpensive, reliable, and solidly constructed.

EDIT: Changed "platic" to "plastic"


----------



## Chronos (Nov 22, 2007)

I've got a "fatty" SF SW01 on a modded KL3/2x17500 Leef body setup. For night hikes I've found the fat SW01 to be so simple to use. With the wide lobes I can easily engage/disengage the light even with gloves on.

I'm also a BIG fan of the McGizmo piston and twisty approach. KISS approach with the flexibility to engage full-time low and push for momentary high.

My Ti S27 Cx2 has a twisty head to vary between two light levels, and a clicky tailcap to engage/disengage the light.

I guess this summarizes as: depends upon one's intended use of the tool. Twisty for tactical operations where the click of a clicky tailcap may give one away, or the KISS operation is preferred. A clicky for those times when one runs through lighting menus (think of the HDS and Novatac lights, and Fenix lights).


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 24, 2007)

Both my mule and PD-S have the piston, but I still prefer the twist action of the head......


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Nov 25, 2007)

Give me a choice between a Z-52 and a Z-57 and I would take the Z-52 everytime.


I may be an LED guy, but in my fanny pack is my E2e/Z-52 and X5T back up lights.........both twisties.




Bill


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Nov 25, 2007)

THE_dAY said:


> i love the twisties as well.
> 
> i just got the P1D-CE and that twisty works for me.
> 
> ...


Well, depending on the thickness/ diameter of the wire the spring's made from, it may have more or less resistance than other components in the circuit, but probably isn't a factor, as long as the contact surfaces are clean and free from corrosion.

As for Gold/Silver springs.... They're probably not solid gold or silver (too soft), so a thin plating, which can wear, and you've still only got the diameter of the spring to use as a conductor anyway.

At the end, we're only talking low voltage/ current usage anyway, in a small flashlight context. So, whilst the gain/loss might be scientifically measurable, it's probably not everyday significant.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Nov 25, 2007)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Basic twisty is good, on, off, on, off.
> 
> Bill




+1


----------



## Echo63 (Nov 28, 2007)

i have really come to like twisties for my keychain lights (currently a Fenix P1)
for everything else i prefer a SF style Pushy/Twisty although i can live with the clickie (i refuse to buy new tailcaps just to get a different switch action)


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 28, 2007)

Just got to thinking about those SF users who dislike a clicky due to reliability issues. You can use the clicky for twisty only if you activate the switch then unscrew till light goes out. I know that people sort of know that, but if a SF clicky is unreliable and you know it then you can preclude it ever failing by not using the clicky mechanism except to turn it on once and leave it alone, turning it on by twisting it on. That does preclude momentary, but you would have an absolutely reliable switch. Of course, best way is to purchase a non clicky switch, but they are hard to find for the E series bodies.

Bill


----------



## ZMZ67 (Dec 27, 2007)

Fans/collectors of the simple twisty should check out the Tiablo A1(AAA).Unlike the Fenix LOD and others no modes,just twist on- twist off.Uses a Rebel 100 LED so it is very bright for a single AAA.A little different than some of the other AAA lights and a nice addition to any collection.


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 30, 2007)

i love the twisty, especially when built with a PD. 
the 27lt-s is the only light i would trust to light up everytime.


----------



## Miciobigio (Jan 1, 2008)

cave dave said:


> Is the Spy005 considered a twisty?
> Best UI ever :thumbsup:
> 
> The McLux PD is a twisty if you want constant on.


 

+1 on this :thumbsup:


----------



## 8trackfunkmaster (Jan 28, 2008)

Have you seen the 12Volt spotlight? it's a colorfull twist on the twisty. When you twist it off it is actually a charge position that allows the flashlight to recharge in a 12volt cigarette socket (with a red light to show charging). I bought mine from lighterlight.com for $15

--Bill


----------



## kavvika (Jan 28, 2008)

I like twisties for smaller multi-mode lights. In fact, the only way I'll EDC a light is if it doesn't have a clickie, because it makes them too long IMO. For anything larger than a 1AA light, I prefer clickies.

EDC examples: Arc AAA, Jetbeam C-LE.
Clickie examples: Brinkmann Maxfire LX, Maglite 2C.


----------

